# Kemah fireworks...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

OK, you already heard me whine about the conditions. With the Fourth coming up I'm sure we'll see alot more of these. Many digital cameras now have a "fireworks" mode. I know NaCLH2Os camera and Jill's both do. I however took the road less traveled. The show was 10 minutes long and they fired in rapid succession.

The rough water, varying intensities and wind were challenging, but I managed this shot which was 6 secs @ f/22 ISO400. I'll post some more when I have time.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hey, was that you on the bridge??
I was thinking they would call off the show because of the wind...wow it was blowing.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Interesting to see that much reflection in the water.


----------



## jferrell1211 (May 18, 2006)

very nice..thanks


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Rusty,

thanks for posting the parameters of the shot. what kind of tripod do you have?


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Great illumination on the water. Nice shot.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice pic! 
Them fireworks sure scare the [email protected] outta my dog when they start going off, ok, me too. Thought I was in New Orleans or something.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

I always like firework pics....the reflection in the water made this one really spectacular.


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice Picture


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Fireworks always look better with some kind of scenery below them. Nice work Rusty.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Sorry works had me busy...*

Hey, was that you on the bridge??
I was thinking they would call off the show because of the wind...wow it was blowing.

*Yep as my wife would say "That's Photodork". We were actually getting hit with the fallout from the show that was over 1/4 mile away.*

thanks for posting the parameters of the shot. what kind of tripod do you have?

*My exif information is available for all my shots. Save the file to your desktop then right click properties/advanced. I have a Manfrotto with a ball head. It's very heavy, but still wasn't a match for the wind.*

Fireworks always look better with some kind of scenery below them. Nice work Rusty.

*Ray makes a great point here. Fireworks are colorful and interesting patterns, but there's alot of dead space in these shots. Try to find something else of interest to use in your shot as well and you'll get a better end result.*

*This was absolutely a testing session for me. My best exposures were ISO100 for 8 seconds at f/16. This keeps the burst from blowing out so you really see the color, but it will make everything around it dark.You coukld always do a composite to try to balance exposures. Anyway now you know what I learned without leaving the house. Have fun!*


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL, next time let me know.. LOL I was the poor guy with all the girls...just to the right of the bridge.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Yeah right...*



bill said:


> LOL, next time let me know.. LOL I was the poor guy with all the girls...just to the right of the bridge.


I can see walking up to strangers down there saying "Hi I'm Rusty the Photodork from 2coolfish.com". I can hear the sirens of Seabrook's finest now!:rotfl:

Sorry I missed you. I may try it again, but I think I need a change of venue.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> I can see walking up to strangers down there saying "Hi I'm Rusty the Photodork from 2coolfish.com".


 :rotfl:Now that's funny!:rotfl:


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Excellent photos Rusty. I'm planning on trying again tomorrow night. I hope to be fishing at that time and then just make my way to the bridge from there. This time, Tweedle-Dumb and Tweedle-Dumber will have something else to keep them occupied. When I got back to the truck last Friday, they were playing soccer with a rock. These aren't kids either. It was my brother and our friend, who are both 26 years old.


----------

